

SpaceX Falcon Heavy – Flight Animation - costent
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Ca6x4QbpoM

======
bemmu
Impressive stuff. "...both stages designed to be available for reuse within
'single-digit hours' after return".

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falcon_Heavy#Reusable_technolog...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falcon_Heavy#Reusable_technology_development)

